# Motenergy me1012



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Totally doable, but you might find it a bit hard to cram all those batteries in that small chassis.

And don't expect to get 60mk AND 130km/h. 

I don't have any experience with the me1012, but look up Ripperton on this forum, he's played with it a ton.


----------

